# How to Start a Conversation about Suicide



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2018)

*How to start a conversation about suicide*
by Jeremy Forbes
June 14, 2018

Is there someone in your life dealing with anxiety, depression or thoughts of suicide -- but is too ashamed to talk about it? Jeremy Forbes saw this happening around him, and now he's on a mission to teach people how to start a conversation about it. In this deeply personal talk, Forbes shares his approach to helping a group of traditionally silent men in his community open up about their struggles. "We can all be life preservers," he says.


----------

